# I have just received iMac 17" with OS X 10.2!!!!!!



## ddma (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys!!! I am so excited now... I have just received an iMac 17" with Mac OS X 10.2 upgrade! It boots up at OS X 10.1 and I need to install 10.2 with the bundled upgrade kit!!! Man!!! I will post some pictures soon.

It comes with OS X 10.1 build 5V21!


----------



## uoba (Aug 12, 2002)

Envy Envy Envy!!! You lucky fella!


----------



## ddma (Aug 12, 2002)

I didn't expect it would come today! I thought it would be in the weekend... And even it already came with 10.2!!! OMG! I LOVE APPLE.


----------



## boi (Aug 12, 2002)

"
Dear Valued Apple Customer,

We appreciate your recent Apple Store order 7003247219.  Due to an unexpected supply delay, we are unable to ship your M8812LL/A, IMAC 800/17"/256/80/SD/GF4MX/SPK-USA by the date you were originally quoted. Our goal is to ship your order within the next 5 business days.

"


... i, however, hate apple. they said it'd ship in 3 days. it's been two weeks.


----------



## ddma (Aug 12, 2002)

I made the order on Aug 5 2002 at a reseller! They told me that it would arrive on Aug 16.


----------



## themacko (Aug 12, 2002)

Geez!  10.2 is already comming on the 17" iMac?  I just bought an eMac and it had 10.1.4 

That's freaking sweet, though.  Definately post some pics asap!


----------



## vanguard (Aug 12, 2002)

Let us know what the 10.2 build number is when you have it installed.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Aug 12, 2002)

Wait wait wait... it came IN THE BOX?!

Hmm... I wonder what I'll get with my iBook when it gets here soon!


----------



## wtmcgee (Aug 12, 2002)

hmm i got my 17" imac friday... no jaguar upgrade cd included in mine.

vewwwy intewesting.


----------



## vanguard (Aug 12, 2002)

Let us know if it came with a newer/better version of IE.  I read a long time ago that 10.2 would ship with a new IE.

Vanguard


----------



## ddma (Aug 12, 2002)

Mac OS X 10.2 build 6C115 with Internet Explore 5.2.1. 

It also comes with the Developer CD.


----------



## didde (Aug 12, 2002)

congrats...


----------



## ddma (Aug 12, 2002)

Here are some pictures:
http://homepage.mac.com/ddma/www/


----------



## uoba (Aug 12, 2002)

Niiiicccccceeeeeeeeeee...

So what did you do for/to/with Steve then


----------



## Erix (Aug 12, 2002)

Is the version 10.2 the same thing called Jaguar?


----------



## ddma (Aug 12, 2002)

Mac OS X 10.2's code name "Jaguar".


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Aug 12, 2002)

Man...my iMac sux now. You can't do anything with a 20 Gig, 384 RAM, 500 mhz, G-3 now... I need to save up for one of those babies.


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2002)

so when you go to system profiler it says 6c115 eh?

kinda odd, i thought apple would clean jag up a bit, there are still things that dont work


----------



## cwoody222 (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hidden Gekko _
> *Man...my iMac sux now. You can't do anything with a 20 Gig, 384 RAM, 500 mhz, G-3 now... I need to save up for one of those babies. *



That's my exact same machine! 

I agree...it just seems SO old now...


But I'm still happy with it.  Sure beats my 5year old PacBell that I had before that!


----------



## mrfluffy (Aug 12, 2002)

on of my wintel 'friends' from college got a 15" iMac with 10.2 a few weeks back, not sure what build though. and he wouldnt give me the iPod he got, he sold it instead. and the worst thing is he thinks macs suck, no justice.


----------



## macavenger (Aug 12, 2002)

No fair. Mine STILL hasn't shipped yet


----------



## azosx (Aug 12, 2002)

My quad G4 1.5GHz PowerMac came today with 10.2 installed and a 10.2.1 upgrade CD.  I'm so stoked!

No, but really, that's cool Apple is supplying their customers with 10.2 a few weeks before it's actually released.  Hopefully they are doing that as well with Macs purchased at the Apple Store or at Apple resellers.


----------



## twister (Aug 12, 2002)

10.2.1?  Already?

Twister


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 13, 2002)

Aaagh, I've ordered mine too, but still no call from my dealer that it has arrived yet...

btw, ddma, great pictures. I can see who you are via the Apple Pro Speaker


----------



## Snowball (Aug 15, 2002)

hey ddma, since you have the shipping version of Jaguar...are there any copy protection methods used for it as was rumored at spymac? I just read on WSJ that there would be a family license version for Jaguar for $199...I was wondering if that would be enforced with serial numbers or honesty, hopefully honesty though because I just hate serial numbers, esp for OS's.

oh yeah and the WSJ linky is here (may be gone soon though, looks like it can change fast...)
http://ptech.wsj.com/ptech.html


----------



## ddma (Aug 15, 2002)

My Jaguar 10.2 is an upgrade version which requires me to have Mac OS X installed. It didn't ask for any SN or CD-Key during the installation. But the only thing different from 10.1 is that it doesn't allow me to erase the selected drive.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 15, 2002)

that sucks. I don't want to install 10.0 and then 10.1 and then 10.2 every time I do stuff...

can you reburn it without the "search for 10.1" program?


----------



## Snowball (Aug 15, 2002)

yeah, please try what xaq said...it really bugs me to have to go through that whole process. 
But since there was so much publicity about 10.1's upgrade-to-full feature in the past when it was discovered by MacFixIt I'm nearly certain that they made some big changes to make this impossible... (I mean it was even in the New York Times...)

Strange, I didn't think Apple was pressing any upgrade CD's because they don't let you buy an upgrade CD as you know.


----------



## ddma (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't even see an option to erase destination drive...


----------



## fryke (Aug 15, 2002)

Does it still have the 'Archive & Install' feature from the full version at least?


----------



## ddma (Aug 15, 2002)

Does that mean "Clean Install"? I saw it in some early build but... not in my upgrade disc...


----------



## robobok (Aug 16, 2002)

I assume a clean install cd of Mac OS X 10.1 is also being shipped with the Imac 17"?

I ordered my 17" Imac 2 days ago (in Holland), it's been said to ship next week...

Stijn


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey Robobok,

Where did you aoder the 17'' iMac? I did order ine at MacHouse in Woerden and they still didn't mention any shipping date to me (although expected after (!) Jaguar-shipping date of 24th)


----------



## robobok (Aug 16, 2002)

I ordered it through TechData. If you have any contacts to place your order there, do so, since they have a special price for the 17" iMac: 1999 euros (excl. VAT).

The order confirmation only says "Week 34" which is next week, and since the 24th is still next week, it could be the same shipping date as MacHouse. Of course I hope I will get it sooner than that.

Machouse probably doesn't know that Jaguar is shipped with newer models even before the official release of 10.2.


----------



## arocha (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi ddma.
Would you please let us know if one of the cd's contain the os only, with the iapps,drivers etc. being on the other cd?
I think it would be great to be able to install the base system only, and then choose everything else. Although all the included apps are great, I'm not into iTunes, iMovie etc,. I just want the operating system, and add my web developement stuff.
Thanks


----------



## uoba (Aug 16, 2002)

You could just trash them, this ain't windows you know


----------



## ddma (Aug 16, 2002)

There is no option to choose installing any single applications. but as uoba said, you can just trash them if you don't need them.


----------



## robobok (Aug 16, 2002)

ddma, is a full installation cd of OS X 10.1x shipped with the iMac 17"? Or is it just the 10.2 upgrade CD and a restore cd?


----------



## ddma (Aug 16, 2002)

It comes with full 10.1.5 (5V21) installation disc and OS 9.2.2 installation disc too.


----------



## robobok (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks.

Are you sure about the 9.2.2 installation disc? From other stories I've heard only a OS9 recovery/restore disc comes in the box...


----------



## ddma (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, it comes with the OS 9 install disc.


----------



## DualG4X (Aug 16, 2002)

i got my tibook a few days ago and it also came with the 10.2 update cds, talk about a long install, it took about an hour to install on my dual533 and almost 2 hours on my ibook  and on the tibook it took about the same as the tower, i also made a backup of the cds and had no problem, made the backup on my peecee using nero


----------



## Aftershock (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DualG4X _
> *i got my tibook a few days ago and it also came with the 10.2 update cds, talk about a long install, it took about an hour to install on my dual533 and almost 2 hours on my ibook  and on the tibook it took about the same as the tower, i also made a backup of the cds and had no problem, made the backup on my peecee using nero *



You mean you installed/upgraded 3 comps with the same CD? Guess there is no serials then.


----------



## ddma (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DualG4X _
> *i got my tibook a few days ago and it also came with the 10.2 update cds, talk about a long install, it took about an hour to install on my dual533 and almost 2 hours on my ibook  and on the tibook it took about the same as the tower, i also made a backup of the cds and had no problem, made the backup on my peecee using nero *



I thought it was my problem with my SuperDrive at first before reading your post. Jagaur took one and half hour to be installed on my 17".


----------



## stille (Aug 17, 2002)

10.2 6c115 took about 25 minutes on my G4 350Mhz with 40x CD drive. About as long time as all the older versions of OS X.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 17, 2002)

I understand that CD 1 is for OS install, CD 2 for Apps. What apps can be found on this 2nd CD?

Martijn


----------



## fryke (Aug 17, 2002)

iTunes 3, iMovie 2, iPhoto 1.1 etc. Guess this CD will also contain iSync and iCal once they are released. (But not now, so don't ask.)


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 17, 2002)

i knew, i won't ask. but i can hardly wait to start using those apps...


----------



## macavenger (Aug 18, 2002)

Just got notification that mine has shipped!!!!  Finally! Only took three and a half weeks. Oh well, at least it should be here by tuesday or so. Free Fedex second-day shipping


----------



## robobok (Aug 21, 2002)

Anybody knows when this kick-ass machine will start shipping in the Netherlands? I know it should be somewhere this week, but which day is more important to me 

I want it.. NOW  ...


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 21, 2002)

too damn late!!!


----------



## robobok (Aug 21, 2002)

OK i just read the status of my order.

Delivery date has changed to approx. Sept 5th. 

GRR.


----------



## macavenger (Aug 21, 2002)

Just got mine Yesterday! WooHoo!  I love it! I'm going to have to spend the weekend watching DVD's or something.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 23, 2002)

And mine has arrived as well. Going to join Macavenger in watching DVD's an playing with my new toy all weekend...


----------



## robobok (Aug 23, 2002)

Yours arrived already? Cool! Where'd you buy it?

Hmmm, hopefully mine will arrive this week as well and not Sept 5th, as the dealer says...


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 23, 2002)

But I pre-ordered, so I'm probably one of the first to get it...
Yours will probably be available early next week. Let us know!


----------



## Eolake (Aug 23, 2002)

Mine was shipped from Taiwan Tuesday, and I was told that it could be here Friday. But it came to the other shipper in Ireland just too late, so it won't come until next week. And Monday is a frigging bank holiday, so that means three more days, dammit!

From your pics it looks awesome, the screen nicely huge. If you guys read my review of the 15" iMac in TidBITS, you will know that I considered the smallish screen basically the only weakness of an awesome machine.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 24, 2002)

17'' including Jaguar. This machine is freakin awesome. It changes my whole computing experience. 

Love it!


----------



## robobok (Aug 24, 2002)

hey martijn,

congratulations  can't wait to start playing with mine!

do you mind telling me in detail what was in the box? like software, OS cdroms, cd-r's, etc? 

thanks


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 24, 2002)

iMac
OSX Install CDs (10.1.5 + upgrade CDs for Jaguar)
1 DVD-R
2 CD-R
mouse
keyboard
towel for cleaning the iMac
Mac programs and games (no iSynch or iCal yet  )


----------



## robobok (Aug 24, 2002)

But no Mac OS 9 restore cd?


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 24, 2002)

...but yes installer CD


----------



## robobok (Aug 24, 2002)

Thank you  now i can sleep again ;-)

greets,
stijn.


----------



## nexxjenn (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice! I think I will be receiving Jaguar tomorrow. Yipppeee!


----------



## PostalWrker27 (Aug 25, 2002)

Alright, say I ordered an iBook 14.1 in.  They'd send me a Jag update CD?


----------

